
Ask HN: Hand over Project with Profit Sharing - tomstelzl
Hi guys,<p>I have quite some free time in the next few months and therefore looking for something new. Recently, I was a software dev at two FAANG companies and co-founded an AI startup. Ideally, I am looking for a person who doesn&#x27;t have enough time for their SaaS&#x2F;Project but doesn&#x27;t want to sell it. I offer to continue working on the project with a 65&#x2F;35 profit sharing. What do you think about it?
Feel free to ping me.<p>Best,
Jay
======
camping-monitor
Sure, I will contact you.

